# HAMZA 8×8 Multi Role Combat Vehicle (Made in Pakistan) will be present at IDEAS 2016



## Mir Shahzain



Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Gryphon

Mir Shahzain said:


> View attachment 353770
> 
> 
> View attachment 353771
> 
> 
> View attachment 353772
> 
> View attachment 353773



Who is the designer?

HIT or Private


----------



## nadeemkhan110

No place for machine gunner how machine gunner will use machine gun?


----------



## Beny Karachun

*Made 
Also, I like to show my country's MRAP since we are enemies







nadeemkhan110 said:


> No place for machine gunner how machine gunner will use machine gun?


Surprised you're at this site, never heard of weapon stations?


----------



## Azeri440

nadeemkhan110 said:


> No place for machine gunner how machine gunner will use machine gun?



are you serious? lol

there are 2 rotation points, the gunner can move the turret to his position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Azeri440 said:


> are you serious? lol
> 
> there are 2 rotation points, the gunner can move the turret to his position.


Really? this MRAP still uses gunners without a RWS?


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Azeri440 said:


> are you serious? lol
> 
> there are 2 rotation points, the gunner can move the turret to his position.


I know it is digital but I trust manual systems


----------



## Mir Shahzain

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Who is the designer?
> 
> HIT or Private



Private Sector, "BLITZKRIEG DEFENSE SOLUTIONS", Humak Industrial Estate, Sihala Road, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Good design I'm impressed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mir Shahzain

nadeemkhan110 said:


> No place for machine gunner how machine gunner will use machine gun?



It is digital and Gunner, sitting by Driving seat will operate it.


----------



## Arsalan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Who is the designer?
> 
> HIT or Private


Foreign design concept with local private modifications. At the end of the day, it will come to us as a local product from private sector. For me, this is almost ALWAYS a better news than a government institute design and RnD!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mir Shahzain



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hassan Guy

Looks great, hopefully it can bag some foreign orders as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

At Ideas Expo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH07

It can be useful for some arab countries who can use it against ISIS and other insurgent groups 
Hope we secure some orders of it from them


----------



## Hassan Guy

Does it have a wikipedia page?


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Good job by private sector . hope it soon enters in serial production .


----------



## JamD

Thread already running:
https://defence.pk/threads/ideas-20...ion-mrap-to-be-unveiled-on-ideas-2016.460962/

Please merge and delete repeat posts @Oscar


----------



## ZAC1

is it useful against IED attack if purchase them PA


----------



## tigerrock ali

Mir Shahzain said:


> View attachment 353770
> 
> 
> View attachment 353771
> 
> 
> View attachment 353772
> 
> View attachment 353773


What manufacturer for the 30mm cannon are we using and will the 12.7 mm be the chines MG or some other brand?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

It beats the Toyota pick ups that's for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

What are the capabilities ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Accountant said:


> What are the capabilities ?


600 hp engine

30mm canon and secondary MG.

15 troops

Mine resistant

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Mir Shahzain said:


> View attachment 353770
> 
> 
> View attachment 353771
> 
> 
> View attachment 353772
> 
> View attachment 353773


Isnt this the Blitzkrieg?


----------



## The Accountant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 500 HP... 20hp per ton ratio
> 
> 30mm canon and secondary MG.
> 
> 15 troops
> 
> Mine resistant


Thanks .... What about speed ? At roads and in rough terrain and how thick is armour ?


----------



## HttpError

Certainly a good start, more R&D and can make it even better. PA should purchase local assembled stuff to promote and to encourage private sector. A better color camouflage and some add-ons such a rocket launcher and other weapons can make this into a beast.

Nonetheless, it can be used on Pak-Afghan Border and will be very helpful.


----------



## Horizon303

Mir Shahzain said:


> View attachment 353770
> 
> 
> View attachment 353771
> 
> 
> View attachment 353772
> 
> View attachment 353773


It would be better if manufacturer add slate armour to it.


----------



## xenon54 out

Muhammad Omar said:


> At Ideas Expo


You wont sell much units in Germany with ''Blitz Krieg'' written on it. 

Anyways, fine looking machine,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Is it just me or the Tires look a bit smaller w.r.t the body ...


----------

